# HOPPING SECRETS



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

LETS SEE WHO THE KNOWITALLS AND THE VETS ARE. DONT BE SCARRED. LETS HEAT UP THE COMPETITION. :biggrin:


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 28 2008, 07:04 PM~11722829
> *LETS SEE WHO THE KNOWITALLS AND THE VETS ARE. DONT BE SCARRED. LETS HEAT UP THE COMPETITION. :biggrin:
> *



"what gets u up"

umm................ wife / kids / coffee / and a cigg works 4 me every morning. :dunno:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Sep 28 2008, 09:19 PM~11722976
> *"what gets u up"
> 
> umm................ wife / kids / coffee / and a cigg works 4 me every morning. :dunno:
> *


i can see the first three but the cigarette, i would think would bring you down


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:nono:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 28 2008, 09:35 PM~11723134
> *:nono:
> *


ok, so your secret is two pumps to the front with black presto motors and italy dumps


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

IM NO HOPPER, OR A VET..

But the ones who are, sure as hell arent going to give up any secrets to just anyone..

ALL THESE VETS LEARNED FROM MISTAKE! 

So how is it fair to them, (the guys who stayed up long hours of the night, and pulled 24 hour shifts wrenching and bleeding knuckles before a sunday hop).. that they give secrets to rookies? 

ITS CALLED RESPECTING THE GAME!



When it comes to a paint job, or chrome connection, or reinforcements, i would understand, but hopping takes alot of mistakes to make it right. AND THAT SHIT AINT CHEAP


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

4.5 ton coils :biggrin:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

Really High CCA Batteries :biggrin: a bunch of them shits...


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 28 2008, 10:00 PM~11723370
> *IM NO HOPPER, OR A VET..
> 
> But the ones who are, sure as hell arent going to give up any secrets to just anyone..
> ...


i know there is some kool cats out there that will share some info. if i was hittin 90's i would tell somebody some knowledge. the world does not revolve around me


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

lead :0


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

built motors, freash hot batts, freash springs, the right pressure-volume combo, tires: 60-90 psi, 98-2000 marzochi gears, and fix any leaks


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

Tires yes mad psi with air or "nitrogen"


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

extended uppers


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Keep your a-arms from hanging. 

Makes you look higher. 

:biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

in my long 12 months in the hydraulic game and of all the long hours i searched and studied on layitlow and watching all them hopping videos. the switch man is the main ingredient to hopping a car :0 :0 :0 the more outrageous the switch man can yank on the cord, the higher i've noticed the car go up. you should try it.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

this is one great topic...


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 28 2008, 08:57 PM~11723873
> *in my long 12 months in the hydraulic game and of all the long hours i searched and studied on layitlow and watching all them hopping videos. the switch man is the main ingredient to hopping a car :0 :0 :0 the more outrageous the switch man can yank on the cord, the higher i've noticed the car go up. you should try it.
> *


lol i know what u mean 

someone post a vid of hittin the switch and jump roping lol :biggrin:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

drink alcohol


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Sep 28 2008, 09:33 PM~11724284
> *lol i know what u mean
> 
> someone post a vid of hittin the switch and jump roping lol :biggrin:
> *


naw its bad enough we're givin out this info, youd be givin to much by showing demonstrations :no: :no: :no:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

PLAY SOME BILLY IDOL IN THE HOPPING PIT. "DANCING WITH MYSELF" TO GET THE CROWD GOING.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Now if they tell they wont be secrets anymore


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

there is so much that goes into a hopper and its a game who can be the highest now if every1 starts telling yall how to do it it aint gunna be a game no more cos we would all be hittin the same unfortunately your gunna have to try different shit like the rest of us do and if ya cant get it right throw 2000lbs of lead in there n your good to go :biggrin:


----------



## drunk monkey (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 28 2008, 10:39 PM~11724972
> *there is so much that goes into a hopper and its a game who can be the highest now if every1 starts telling yall how to do it it aint gunna be a game no more cos we would all be hittin the same unfortunately your gunna have to try different shit like the rest of us do and if ya cant get it right throw 2000lbs of lead in there n your good to go  :biggrin:
> *


2000lbs of lead got it lol  im shitting ya ,, 



































got 1500lbs lol


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 28 2008, 08:00 PM~11723370
> *IM NO HOPPER, OR A VET..
> 
> But the ones who are, sure as hell arent going to give up any secrets to just anyone..
> ...


THIS HAS GOT TO BE THE BEST MAKING SENCE EVER ON LIL HISTORY POST YET....  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IF YOU DONT KNOW FIGURE IT OUT!!!!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 28 2008, 11:30 PM~11725325
> *THIS HAS GOT TO BE THE BEST MAKING SENCE EVER ON LIL HISTORY POST YET....    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  IF YOU DONT KNOW FIGURE IT OUT!!!!!
> *


  SWITCHMAN FROM INDIVIDUALS TOLD ME THE SAME THING ABOUT LEARNING FROM MISTAKE... THATS A VET.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 28 2008, 10:00 PM~11723370
> *IM NO HOPPER, OR A VET..
> 
> But the ones who are, sure as hell arent going to give up any secrets to just anyone..
> ...


 :yessad: X2


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i have secrets


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Helium in tires :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

gotta shorten the control arms so it gets up easier and run 110v to the nose


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

concrete back bumper 






























































:roflmao:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

if you fill your front tires full of water they will bounce a lot harder
and get you some major inchs :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

PUT A VIRGIN MARY STICKER ON YOUR CAR. SHE WILL LET YOU SEE THE LIGHT AND MAKE YOU DO 70 INCHES SINGLE PUMP. ODALAY VATO


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

the best combo ive found so far and it seems to work on any car is to pull the front up with the switch cable like your fly fishing and have aload of homies around shouting "brand new nikkkkkahhh" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Don't let that tinny orifice on the pumphead keep you down....open it up and unleash the fury already.


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

THE GAME IS TO BE SOLD AND NOT TO BE TOLD


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

if you are using lead then you are a cheater. i would never use lead or 1/2 in wraps. :uh:


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

tell this guy that 
i had a topic about gettin up

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...85&hl=holy+hell


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 29 2008, 11:22 AM~11728246
> *if you are using lead then you are a cheater. i would never use lead or 1/2 in wraps. :uh:
> *


body builders use steroids :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Sep 29 2008, 01:27 PM~11728304
> *body builders use steroids :biggrin:
> *


i want to take pride in my work. anybody can cheat, but i would rather do it all legal and get scooped up by a little homie in a regal.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

1 inch ports, presto motors, big fittings and lines, lots of batteries, as much spring as possible, piston pumps with nitrogen, big gauge copper wire,


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 29 2008, 11:29 AM~11728333
> *i want to take pride in my work. anybody can cheat, but i would rather do it all legal and get scooped up by a little homie in a regal.
> *


tell you the truth i dont know all the tips and tricks but i know someone who does which is whos doing my frame right now for lil homie in the regal










its not what you know its who you know


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I need some secrets. Anybody ever heard of split belly? This one guy said that it was the only way to go. I also heard putting anything under 1/2" steel on the frame rails will get you no where. :yes:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

BMH hydros and a good switch man = back bumper
http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h23/96BI...nt=Hopping3.flv 
mine is the car on the left.


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Sep 29 2008, 12:06 PM~11728739
> *BMH hydros and a good switch man = back bumper
> http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h23/96BI...nt=Hopping3.flv
> mine is the car on the left.
> *


it doesnt come up for me :dunno:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h23/96BI...nt=Hopping3.flv

see if this one works


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

man lets try it one more time if not the videos are on the welcome to the darkside topic last page. sorry
http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h23/96BI...nt=Hopping3.flv


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Sep 29 2008, 12:40 PM~11729106
> *man lets try it one more time if not the videos are on the welcome to the darkside topic last page. sorry
> http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h23/96BI...nt=Hopping3.flv
> *


nice  

its gets up homie piston 8 batteries?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 29 2008, 02:57 PM~11728648
> *I need some secrets.  Anybody ever heard of split belly?  This one guy said that it was the only way to go.  I also heard putting anything under 1/2" steel on the frame rails will get you no where.  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsdown: some retarded fool misled you my freind 3/8 is plenty and also you gotta stretch the belly or you could just shorten your lower a-arms


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 29 2008, 11:57 AM~11728648
> *I need some secrets.  Anybody ever heard of split belly?  This one guy said that it was the only way to go.  I also heard putting anything under 1/2" steel on the frame rails will get you no where.  :yes:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: they just don't know Timdog


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 29 2008, 02:28 PM~11730201
> *:thumbsdown: some retarded fool misled you my freind 3/8 is plenty and also you gotta stretch the belly or you could just shorten your lower a-arms
> *



Oh no you didn't..........they can figure some of it out from here. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 29 2008, 05:40 PM~11730347
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: they just don't know Timdog
> *



:wave:

What up Matt?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

There's a hopping secret I heard through the grapevine... A little something the pros do... I heard they... just... hold the switch up the entire time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 29 2008, 12:32 PM~11728361
> *1 inch ports, presto motors, big fittings and lines, lots of batteries, as much spring as possible, piston pumps with nitrogen, big gauge copper wire,
> *


 :uh:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 29 2008, 05:58 PM~11731032
> *:uh:
> *


stare at that knowledge ese


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Sep 29 2008, 02:09 PM~11729977
> *nice
> 
> its gets up homie piston 8 batteries?
> *


yeah all black magic set-up and it is lowrider rules and will be at the super show it will be my first time competing there.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 29 2008, 03:50 PM~11730959
> *:wave:
> 
> What up Matt?
> *


Wut up
How is the car coming along


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 28 2008, 10:00 PM~11723370
> *IM NO HOPPER, OR A VET..
> 
> But the ones who are, sure as hell arent going to give up any secrets to just anyone..
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
Couldnt have put it any better


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

swing it from the door :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 29 2008, 09:33 PM~11733199
> *swing it from the door :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


haha, that is some tight pics man


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 29 2008, 08:33 PM~11733199
> *swing it from the door :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn good thing youre not like 5ft tall lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 29 2008, 09:25 PM~11732511
> *Wut up
> How is the car coming along
> *


The way it is looking it will be ready for next year.


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 28 2008, 08:06 PM~11723442
> *lead  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 29 2008, 11:26 AM~11726750
> *concrete back bumper
> :roflmao:
> *


x2 i like that one


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Sep 30 2008, 07:06 AM~11736875
> *x2 i like that one
> *


it was good for a couple laughs.... :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 30 2008, 05:24 AM~11736503
> *The way it is looking it will be ready for next year.
> *


that makes two of us :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 30 2008, 05:51 PM~11741384
> *that makes two of us :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 30 2008, 02:51 PM~11741384
> *that makes two of us :biggrin:
> *



GET TO WORK :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 30 2008, 03:01 PM~11741470
> *GET TO WORK  :biggrin:
> *


you know, not much motivation :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

O.K. HERE ARE A FEW THINGS....

TRY & USE STRAIGHT FLOW ON YOUR PUMPS MEANING TRY & ELIMINATE ANY ELBOW FITTINGS, USE ALL STRAIGHT FITTINGS ON THE PUMPS & CYLINDERS.

AS FAR AS GEARS GO TRY & MATCH THEM UP TO THE AMOUNT OF BATTERIES U ARE RUNNING. SAY IF UR A SINGLE PUMP & UR RUNNING 8 BATTERIES RUN A #9
IF U WERE RUNNING 10 BATTERIES USE A #11. IT'S KINDA LIKE MATCHING UP SPEAKERS TO THE RIGHT AMP.

ALSO USE GOOD OIL IN YOUR PUMPS LIKE NON DETERGENT 30

ALSO GOOD COILS & BATTERIES


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

FORGOT TO ADD SLOW CHARGING YOUR BATTERIES & MAKE SURE YOUR LINES ARE BLED SO THERE IS NO AIR IN THEM.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

lead and battery rack full of concrete and that are half inch flat bar and 14 batteries or more


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 30 2008, 04:01 PM~11741470
> *GET TO WORK  :biggrin:
> *



yea what matt said get your ass's to work fuckers lolol :wave: :wave: hey tim let me get that hat for next year :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Sep 30 2008, 04:07 PM~11741523
> *O.K. HERE ARE A FEW THINGS....
> 
> TRY & USE STRAIGHT FLOW ON YOUR PUMPS MEANING TRY & ELIMINATE ANY ELBOW FITTINGS, USE ALL STRAIGHT FITTINGS ON THE PUMPS & CYLINDERS.
> ...




damn i must have been fuckin up with my eight batt's and #13's
must be why it only did high 60's :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 30 2008, 03:23 PM~11741682
> *damn i must have been fuckin up with my eight batt's and #13's
> must be why it only did high 60's  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

don't forget to add batteries in your gas tank, for that extra voltage.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 30 2008, 05:23 PM~11741682
> *damn i must have been fuckin up with my eight batt's and #13's
> must be why it only did high 60's  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2

i love #11 and #13 i even run them on the rear at 24 volts with the correct plumbing you can get any combo fast.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

getting tips from people is pointless. they arent going to give you the full run down of it, and if you try and take half of 2 different approaches and mix them together, you end up worse than where u started usually.

or become pat burkes gay lover and have him 'pillow talk' some setups in your ear at night


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Sep 30 2008, 04:11 PM~11741549
> *FORGOT TO ADD SLOW CHARGING YOUR BATTERIES & MAKE SURE YOUR LINES ARE BLED SO THERE IS NO AIR IN THEM.
> 
> *


but i though air was good? ever heard of daddys customs and piston pumps yo?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 30 2008, 06:51 PM~11741940
> *x2
> 
> i love #11 and #13 i even run them on the rear at 24 volts with the correct plumbing you can get any combo fast.
> *


i love #9's

6 batts on my roadmaster was hittin in the 40's and once i learned how to hit the switch i was at about 50" or so now im putting that same set up in a 78 cutlass and adding 4 more batts to the trunk and running #9's with 8 batts im expecting good results.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Sep 30 2008, 04:07 PM~11741523
> *O.K. HERE ARE A FEW THINGS....
> 
> TRY & USE STRAIGHT FLOW ON YOUR PUMPS MEANING TRY & ELIMINATE ANY ELBOW FITTINGS, USE ALL STRAIGHT FITTINGS ON THE PUMPS & CYLINDERS.
> ...





that wont make much of a difference since when u dump the car the lines still contain fluid. it still flows.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 30 2008, 07:55 PM~11743660
> *i love #9's
> 
> 6 batts on my roadmaster was hittin in the 40's and once i learned how to hit the switch i was at about 50" or so now im putting that same set up in a 78 cutlass and adding 4 more batts to the trunk and running #9's with 8 batts im expecting good results.
> *


EXPECT THE UNEXPECTED LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 29 2008, 12:30 AM~11725325
> *THIS HAS GOT TO BE THE BEST MAKING SENCE EVER ON LIL HISTORY POST YET....    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  IF YOU DONT KNOW FIGURE IT OUT!!!!!
> *


I disagree if someone wants to know how I did something I give up the info because I like to help out I'm no hopper by any means but if I can help I'm going to


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

Get yourself a skid of motors and pumpheads a dozen sets of coils and brake some shit till you get it right :biggrin: Don`t get discouraged by some over weighted shit box that tailers his car a block to hop. It all depends what you want I can do in the fifties and do 80 miles an hour all day on the highway to me just drivin is better that tons of inches. :biggrin:


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

I forgot its a single pump setup :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 1 2008, 12:35 AM~11745757
> *EXPECT THE UNEXPECTED LOL
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin: always!


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 30 2008, 11:35 PM~11745748
> *that wont make much of a difference since when u dump the car the lines still contain fluid.  it still flows.
> *


i disagree. whether its pressure flow or return flow, the less angles it hits, then the quicker it will be.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 1 2008, 05:54 PM~11753042
> *i disagree. whether its pressure flow or return flow, the less angles it hits, then the quicker it will be.
> *


But with a pressure compensated gear (Marzocchi and rockford) back pressure(resistance) helps the gear build pressure faster...If you are building a volume set-up then this wouldn't have much of an effect....I.E #13 gear ported..... :cheesy:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 1 2008, 07:05 PM~11753149
> *But with a pressure compensated gear (Marzocchi and rockford) back pressure(resistance) helps the gear build pressure faster...If you are building a volume set-up then this wouldn't have much of an effect....I.E #13 gear ported..... :cheesy:
> *


thanks for the great info  


lost the name but keeping the cross


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 30 2008, 02:23 PM~11741682
> *damn i must have been fuckin up with my eight batt's and #13's
> must be why it only did high 60's  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


post up sum pics... :0 :0 :0


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 29 2008, 10:01 AM~11726987
> *PUT A VIRGIN MARY STICKER ON YOUR CAR. SHE WILL LET YOU SEE THE LIGHT AND MAKE YOU DO 70 INCHES SINGLE PUMP. ODALAY VATO
> *


NOW BY SAYING THAT YOUR CAR WILL NEVER GET FINISHED :uh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Oct 2 2008, 03:04 AM~11757291
> *post up sum pics... :0  :0  :0
> *


you say that like he is not telling the truth.


he speaks the truth homie.


----------



## damo (Jan 29, 2007)

use Cornola instead of 30 weight, it has the properties of high pressure building and you can squirt some out to fry a chicken or other treats for you and your family


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

use straight 50 wt heavy duty hopping oil but be careful you will hop so high you might break your muffler bearings


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

as far as oil 30 or 50 weight is the best?


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 28 2008, 08:00 PM~11723370
> *IM No Vet...
> 
> But the ones who are, sure as hell arent going to give up any secrets to just anyone..
> ...


x2


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=44027376


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Oct 2 2008, 02:04 AM~11757291
> *post up sum pics... :0  :0  :0
> *




























lower left hand coner player not a very good pic though 
i'm bored i'll see if i can find another one for ya


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 1 2008, 05:54 PM~11753042
> *i disagree. whether its pressure flow or return flow, the less angles it hits, then the quicker it will be.
> *


thats why you use 1/2" or larger plumbing on a 3/8" pressure port gear, limits the resriction caused by turns and fittings. but we better not get into pressure and volume and all that or an argument will start

that reminds me of one thing i see alot, people buy stock 15 or 15.5' hoses that are too long and just loop them under the hood and come back to the cylinder from the front. why loose pressure just because your hose is too long? I make hoses as short as possible while being equal length and taking similar turns running to the front. AND TIE THEM SOLID DONT LET THEM HANG LOOSE AND LOOK LIKE A LOSER. a long, loose hanging hose twisting and flexing could be dampening the pressure as its trying to build on that initial turn of the gear


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

i dont think angles are gonna restrict that much flow. Its a closed system, it isnt like the fluid has to refill fitting and hoses every hit. Its more like a heart pumping blood through viens.


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Oct 5 2008, 05:18 PM~11784901
> *i dont think angles are gonna restrict that much flow. Its a closed system, it isnt like the fluid has to refill fitting and hoses every hit. Its more like a heart pumping blood through viens.
> *


 :yes: thats a good way of puttin it


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~ (Sep 28, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559+Oct 2 2008, 03:04 AM~11757291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have ran several setups with multiple angles. and your correct it makes zero difference


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 6 2008, 06:09 AM~11789616
> *:0  i told you the big O dont fuck around
> i have ran several setups with multiple angles.  and your correct it makes zero difference
> *




Makes zero difference when your bangin 0-50 inches maybe . But when your up there doin high numbers and your trying to get 1 or 3 more inches , str8 fittings will give you that little bump.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Oct 6 2008, 08:14 AM~11790057
> *Makes zero difference when your bangin 0-50 inches maybe . But when your up there doin high numbers and your trying to get 1 or 3 more inches , str8 fittings will give you that little bump.
> *



YEA IT'S NOT A HUGE DIFFERCE BUT EVERY LITTLE BIT HELPS 
THAT 'S THE WAY I SEE IT LOL


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

if you are running 3/8 line with a straight shot from the head to the cylinder, that will work. you cant even make a 90degree turn out of the block tho.

so upping the earlier chambers in size to lessen the restriction of sharp turns is a trade off with loosing the slight amount of pressure with a big orfice.

I would love to see a setup with a straight fitting out of the head, running along the motor,but that would require some different style heads than used now. Gilbert should post pics of the rangers block


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 5 2008, 06:02 PM~11784359
> *thats why you use 1/2" or larger plumbing on a 3/8" pressure port gear, limits the resriction caused by turns and fittings. but we better not get into pressure and volume and all that or an argument will start
> 
> that reminds me of one thing i see alot, people buy stock 15 or 15.5' hoses that are too long and just loop them under the hood and come back to the cylinder from the front. why loose pressure just because your hose is too long? I make hoses as short as possible while being equal length and taking similar turns running to the front. AND TIE THEM SOLID DONT LET THEM HANG LOOSE AND LOOK LIKE A LOSER. a long, loose hanging hose twisting and flexing could be dampening the pressure as its trying to build on that initial turn of the gear
> *


God bless you for the knowledge. i plan on doing a single gate to the front with an 1 inch port, so i would use 1/2 in plumbing all around or do they make bigger?


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Oct 5 2008, 07:18 PM~11784901
> *i dont think angles are gonna restrict that much flow. Its a closed system, it isnt like the fluid has to refill fitting and hoses every hit. Its more like a heart pumping blood through viens.
> *


i know what you are saying but the fluid still will flow when you hit the switch or dump it, so that means it has to go through an angle. if you stick a straight straw in your mouth and spit some water out of it then it will shoot farther than if you shot it out of a straw that had multiple angels.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

on this video, Mando has the pressure port facing the front of the car and the return going to the top, of course you will have to mount the pump sideways or upside down but i think sideways is better and thats what i have seen most hoppers do


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

I believe the only fluid cycling would be between the check and the dump (and ofcourse anything from the block back) and at the cylinder. The fluid thats close to the front probubly never gets cycled (yes eventually but not right away).


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 5 2008, 06:02 PM~11784359
> *
> 
> that reminds me of one thing i see alot, people buy stock 15 or 15.5' hoses that are too long and just loop them under the hood and come back to the cylinder from the front. why loose pressure just because your hose is too long? I make hoses as short as possible while being equal length and taking similar turns running to the front. AND TIE THEM SOLID DONT LET THEM HANG LOOSE AND LOOK LIKE A LOSER. a long, loose hanging hose twisting and flexing could be dampening the pressure as its trying to build on that initial turn of the gear
> *


the best way to do that is to take a 15 foot hose and run it from the cylinder back the way you would normally do it. run the hose all the way to where it hooks at the pump and then mark it. do that the same way with the other cylinder and mark it too. take the hose out and get custom made hoses for the lengths you need. my friend used to bust the hose where it connects to the fitting. if it bust there, cant you just get a new fitting put on the hose to save money instead of buying a brand new hose?


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Oct 6 2008, 08:57 PM~11796575
> *I believe the only fluid cycling would be between the check and the dump (and ofcourse anything from the block back) and at the cylinder. The fluid thats close to the front probubly never gets cycled (yes eventually but not right away).
> *


it might not cycle but if you have angles then it will still slow it down


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Oct 5 2008, 08:18 PM~11784901
> *i dont think angles are gonna restrict that much flow. Its a closed system, it isnt like the fluid has to refill fitting and hoses every hit. Its more like a heart pumping blood through viens.
> *


it wont do shit *on the flow*............ but the oil will heat a bit faster = less performance but not that much  but if there is less angles and no ``soft hoses``to lose momemtum (wont inflate hose insted of going strait)that help a little 2 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Oct 6 2008, 09:14 AM~11790057
> *Makes zero difference when your bangin 0-50 inches maybe . But when your up there doin high numbers and your trying to get 1 or 3 more inches , str8 fittings will give you that little bump.
> *


 :uh: i guess i have never done over 50 inches.




but for real i never worry about the 90 degree fittings. i always lean more towards pressure setups versus volume anyways. .................... but what do i know?


----------



## panchov (May 13, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Only get frames built by this guy... 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=434879


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Oct 7 2008, 06:16 PM~11805284
> *Only get frames built by this guy...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=434879
> *


He might do awsome work. Best work I've ever seen was done by someone who doesnt even know what layitlow.com is, let alone have a clue how to post pics on the internet or listen to distant strangers scrutinizations. 

but he sure lost any potential business he had through free advertisement on this high traffic site..


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

U REALLY WANT 2 NO...BLOW A COUPLE OF HOSES...BURN ABOUT 4 OR 5 MOTORS...2 OR 3 PUMP HEADS O YEA BEND A FEW STROKES :banghead: IT WILL COME :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 14#monte_@Oct 7 2008, 08:21 PM~11805875
> *U REALLY WANT 2 NO...BLOW A COUPLE OF HOSES...BURN ABOUT 4 OR 5 MOTORS...2 OR 3 PUMP HEADS O YEA BEND A FEW STROKES  :banghead: IT WILL COME :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


you think that might happen because you put 144 volts a single gate?


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

sum people always hop with a full tank of gas, i guess the lil extra weighthelps get a lil higher


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

elevator weights


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

#6 hoses , & as many 90 degree fittings as possible............. :0 







Weight in the trunk / full gas tank -- Depends on what you have for front springs ...... 



Alot of variables that may or may not work for your application .


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I knew a dude who filmed his radical dancer ( he put cameras focused on the suspension and fittings and hoses/pumps and most of the undercarrige ... He would dance it ..brake stuff watch the videos and see what was going wrong and right!!! Then he would do it again ....
He would also build his own spindles - Control Arms ... Everything.....
He inspired and schooled me well

He would show me videos of him dancing and a couple videos had some exploding fittings...
He Told Me he sold his radical dancer to T&D ..When i asked them at a show they got pissed off at me and denied it... (i believe my boy) ... He was a machinist and would build his own blocks... port pump-heads and do other creative shit... He had the blue s-10 from hi-low "VIPER" ...

He Also Built This Truck which could boogie with the best of them


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Oct 9 2008, 04:38 PM~11823626
> *I knew a dude who filmed his radical dancer ( he put cameras focused on the suspension and fittings and hoses/pumps and most of the undercarrige ... He would dance it ..brake stuff watch the videos and see what was going wrong and right!!! Then he would do it again ....
> He would also build his own spindles - Control Arms ... Everything.....
> He inspired and schooled me well
> ...


 :0 that geo is getting up


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 28 2008, 08:04 PM~11722829
> *LETS SEE WHO THE KNOWITALLS AND THE VETS ARE. DONT BE SCARRED. LETS HEAT UP THE COMPETITION. :biggrin:
> *


LEAD! :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

NO WONDER THAT THING GETS UP... LOOK AT THOSE BALOON TIRES


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 9 2008, 08:48 PM~11826420
> *NO WONDER THAT THING GETS UP... LOOK AT THOSE BALOON TIRES
> *


 :uh: Yea thats it......NO....That shit is built right.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

He's Sick....Builds some crazy shit.....

Anyone reading this that knows Brian levesque and has his new phone # Should Email Me !!!!


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

anymore pics?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Oct 10 2008, 08:05 AM~11829306
> *He's Sick....Builds some crazy shit.....
> 
> Anyone reading this that knows has his new phone # Should Email Me !!!!Brian levesque  and
> *


 :0 you cant be serious? half the people on this site should know this fool


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Oct 10 2008, 08:05 AM~11829306
> *He's Sick....Builds some crazy shit.....
> 
> Anyone reading this that knows Brian levesque  and has his new phone # Should Email Me !!!!
> *


i thought i had his number in my phone.... he moved out of NY years back???? i remember him from back in the day............. i know i will have his contact info somewere though


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Oct 9 2008, 01:38 PM~11823626
> *I knew a dude who filmed his radical dancer ( he put cameras focused on the suspension and fittings and hoses/pumps and most of the undercarrige ... He would dance it ..brake stuff watch the videos and see what was going wrong and right!!! Then he would do it again ....
> He would also build his own spindles - Control Arms ... Everything.....
> He inspired and schooled me well
> ...



not hatin or any but from what i understand those geos are feather weight light like hopping a neon or a civin and those are some monster tires 

but i may be wrong


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Oct 10 2008, 01:10 PM~11831224
> *not hatin or any but from what i understand those geos are feather weight light like hopping a neon or a civin and those are some monster tires
> 
> but i may be wrong
> *


little less than 2000 pounds. without the setup............. if i remember correct


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 10 2008, 02:14 PM~11831254
> *little less than 2000 pounds. without the setup............. if i remember correct
> *


Dont you use weight :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 01:17 PM~11831294
> *Dont you use weight :0  :0
> *


yes dipshit. i have a geo tracker in my trunk.................... how you think i knew the weight of one :0 

i sure the hell would never build one :0 










:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 10 2008, 02:19 PM~11831310
> *yes my mentor. i want a geo tracker in my butt.................... how you think i knew the weight of one  :0
> 
> i sure the hell want to build one  :0
> ...


fixed


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

your gonna half to pull your head out first. its getting tight in there


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

shit. ^^^^^^^ i think i just set myself up on that one :ugh:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 02:22 PM~11831324
> *fixed
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Oct 10 2008, 01:24 PM~11831354
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs+Oct 10 2008, 02:23 PM~11831336-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing needs to be said :0


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

i failed horrible on that one


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 10 2008, 02:28 PM~11831382
> *i failed horrible on that one
> *


Hey if you like getting your shit pushed in its cool.....just stay away from me! We can only be homies over the net, never in person :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 01:31 PM~11831413
> *Hey if you like getting your shit pushed in its cool.....just stay away from me! We can only be homies over the net, never in person :0  :biggrin:
> *


fkr :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

:uh: if its a dancer why would he want weight


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Oct 10 2008, 03:38 PM~11831906
> *:uh: if its a dancer why would he want weight
> *


thats a good question, ask Classic..... He knows everything about lowriders and gas prices :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 12:57 PM~11832044
> *thats a good question, ask Classic..... He knows everything about lowriders and gas prices :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: well id like to know....plese tell me when their goin down i takes me a gallon to get around the block


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

radical class is radical class......


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN-QzWsfjP8


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 28 2008, 08:00 PM~11723370
> *IM NO HOPPER, OR A VET..
> 
> But the ones who are, sure as hell arent going to give up any secrets to just anyone..
> ...






 You said it Right there homie you want to know Blood,Sweat,Tears and Time
One of these days you will get there! :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOOT+Oct 10 2008, 07:45 AM~11829244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 02:57 PM~11832044
> *thats a good question, ask Classic..... He knows everything about lowriders and gas prices :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 you wouldn't wont weight in a dancer. and oil dropped to 80 something a barrol and that equels to about 50 cents at the pump  :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Oct 10 2008, 11:10 AM~11831224
> *not hatin or any but from what i understand those geos are feather weight light like hopping a neon or a civin and those are some monster tires
> 
> but i may be wrong
> *


the guy they are talking bout knows his stuff. His s-10 dancer was, if I'm not mistaken, the first dancer to flip, way before anyone else did


----------



## MightyFineFiftyNine (Feb 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 9 2008, 07:48 PM~11826420
> *NO WONDER THAT THING GETS UP... LOOK AT THOSE BALOON TIRES
> *


You ever consider that big tires might be a secret???


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGzxukihkto


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Brian was the first person to flip it . !!


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

have you tried running a noid with 36 volts to activate ur 3 noids to ur front pump!!!


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MightyFineFiftyNine_@Oct 11 2008, 10:59 AM~11837416
> *You ever consider that big tires might be a secret???
> *


its not a secret if it is seen


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Tires, Tire Size, Material, And What Fills Them Is Covered In The Rules....


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

The following rules apply to the Radical Hop Class:

1.	The Car & Truck Hop & Dance General & Safety Rules are incorporated by reference herein. By entering this Contest, entrant agrees to be bound by these rules and the decisions of the judges
2.	Vehicle’s hop height will be judged from the bottom of its measured front tire. Vehicles will be measured on their highest jump only, not on the combination of jump and pulling of counter weight or any other mechanical device/trick. Vehicles must pivot on back wheels. If vehicle gets stuck the highest hop that the vehicle came back down from by gravity will be the scored hop. No devices to bounce or push the vehicle back down will be allowed.
3.	Any vehicle in Single Pump, Double Pump, Luxury Hop or Truck Hop that does not pass inspection in their specific class, causing them to be placed in radical class, must comply with all rules in the radical class.
4.	Only one (1) switch may be used during round. Rear suspension height may not be adjusted after round begins.
5.	Four (4) pumps total, in any configuration: accumulator type pumps are allowed tanks must be no larger than 11.5”X 6” with ¼” maximum thickness for steel tanks. No square tanks allowed. Entire hydraulic setup including batteries must be inside the trunk or no higher than a car trunk for station wagons.
6.	Limit on batteries: fourteen (14) for trucks and sixteen (16) for cars. All batteries must be contained within the volume of the bed or trunk, visible, attached to car and connected. Limit on battery size/weight: Group 31 (or 31 Stud); 70 pounds each. Limit on base and rack materials: base material may not exceed 2x2x1/4-inch box tube; rack material may not exceed 2x2x1/4-inch angle iron. Rack(s) may have only one layer squared out (no sub-frames), Total of all material in setup (including pump, battery and solenoid racks, brackets and mounts, but not battery tie downs): cannot exceed 22 running feet of angle iron and 26 running feet of square tubing. Battery tie downs: maximum 2x2x1/4-inch L-shaped angle iron, box tube or 2x4-inch wood. All box tube must have holes for inspection. No bottom plates allowed. Vehicle must have emergency battery kill device. Vise grips not allowed.
7.	The suspension (set-up) components will have NO Limitations. The only exception will be that vehicle must measure 25” inches or less from the rear frame rail to ground when layed for inspection and drive-in position. Some General & Safety Rules may not apply (i.e.; cut floors for clearance).
8.	No lead, sand or other weight may be added to car or frame, except frame reinforcement, using one layer of material not to exceed 3/8-inch thick.
9.	All vehicles must have the original engine and transmission (V8, V6, 6, 4) or larger cubic inch replacement for that year and model. Bring DMV verification if unique. No aluminum engines or heads allowed unless OE in that year and model.
10.	Vehicles must be complete with all factory parts securely fastened, straight and unaltered including, body and quarter panels, fenders, bumpers, grille, headlights, roll pans, hood, trunk, doors, seats, etc. Front fenders may be trimmed 2 inches for tire clearance. Rear seat is optional. Some modification may be allowed to accommodate suspension at judge’s sole and absolute discretion.
11.	No body lift kids allowed


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

You should post up the dance..
does it mention wheels and tires??


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

2008 Hop & Car/Truck Dance Rules
(Effective January 1, 2008)

Car & Truck Hop & Dance General & Safety Rules (“Rules”)


1.	Registration: All entries must completely and accurately fill-out registration forms and pay fees at designated area. Registration for all shows (except for the Las Vegas Super Show at which all vehicles must pre-register) is done on the morning of the event. Registration closes one hour before the published show opening time. Providing false or inaccurate information will be grounds for disqualification and or forfeiture of prize money.
2.	Failure to comply with a Go-Lo judge’s request at any time is unsportsmanlike conduct and grounds for disqualification. Unsportsmanlike conduct by entrant or any member of his crew in the registration, pit, staging area, show grounds or hopping arena is grounds for disqualification of contestant from that show and up to two (2) following shows and entrant forfeits prize (if any) from that show. Unsportsmanlike conduct deemed as "cheating" by the judges shall be grounds for disqualification for up to two (2) additional shows, for a total of four shows. 
3.	All vehicles must “hop” at the sole and absolute discretion of the judges. 
4.	Go-Lo inspection teams and hopping officials/judges’ decisions are made in their sole and absolute discretion and are final with respect to all matters relating to the respective competition and these rules. Judges, and if applicable, Fire Marshalls shall also have final and absolute judgment on all safety issues, even if not stated in these Rules. Rules are subject to modification at the sole and absolute discretion of the judges for safety reasons or to preserve the integrity of the applicable competition. By entering the applicable competition, entrant agrees to be bound by these Rules and the decisions of the judges. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges as their decisions are final and binding.
5.	All vehicles must have the same original frame throughout the year or must re-qualify as a new car. A vehicle’s body may be replaced with exact same make and model.
6.	Cars must be complete with all factory parts securely fastened, straight and unaltered including, body and quarter panels, floors, roll pans, (Radical Dance exempt) fenders, bumpers, grille, headlights, hood, trunk, doors, seats, etc. Rear seat and roof are optional. All vehicles must be professionally painted (no primer or spray can paint). Plexi-glass windows and headlights, of suitable thickness, are acceptable replacement. A judge may issue a warning for any of these violations. Judge may stop round if any parts fall off vehicle (e.g. bumpers).
7.	Only entry vehicle is allowed in pit area. Registration closes one hour before the published gate opening time. No unauthorized videotaping and/or photography allowed in competition area, and it will NOT be used for competition purposes.
8.	A vehicle may hop in only one class and cannot hop and show.
9.	All vehicles must have gas cap in place and tightened. Go-Lo officials reserve the right to disqualify a vehicle at any time for safety reasons, including but not limited to fuel or excessive oil leakage or a broken hose spraying oil upwards or any other reason they, in their sole and absolute discretion, deem to be of a disqualifying nature including, but not limited to, any and all safety concerns. Car and truck dancers and Radical Hoppers are allowed to use a secured fuel cell.
10.	Rolling hopping outside the competition area before, during or after the event shall disqualify contestant from that show and the following two (2) shows and entrant will forfeit prize (if any) from that show.
11.	Vehicles must also have a complete operating OEM or larger cubic inch replacement engine (No aluminum engines or heads allowed unless OE in that year and model), radiator, water pump, hoses, fan, transmission, rear end and operating brakes (“safety” reasons) except for radical dance classes. Engine mounts may be made of solid steel.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

12.	All vehicles must hop on 13- or 14-inch steel wire wheels-no mixed sizes. Wheels that are 15 inch or larger are not permitted. Maximum tire size: 205/75x14 radial or bias-ply, which must have manufacturer marking of actual tire size on the sidewall. No mixed sizes, or cross-reference replacements allowed period except for 5.20 or 5.60 only. All four tires must be same-size radial ply or bias ply, no mixed plys. Maximum tire height is 27 ½ -inches. Maximum difference between front and back tire height is ½ inch. Tire measurements may be taken at inspection, in pit or after event. No re-capped or “homemade tires”. Tires must have original manufacture markings and part numbers. Same tire brand recommended for all 4 tires.
13.	For the front - accumulator type pumps are allowed. Air or other gases in pump tanks are allowed. No other such accumulator devices are allowed. No compressed air or gas bottles / tanks allowed in vehicles.
14.	Under-hood batteries must be secured, and cannot be connected to the hydraulics, except for dance classes.
15.	All vehicles must be driven into the hopping arena by the engine’s power (unless prohibited by facility) except for radical dance classes. Pushing in, or using any other means such as the starter motor, disqualifies the cars round. After round, car can be pushed out if not operable.
16.	Only the switchman and ground man are allowed entrance with vehicle to hopping arena. Vehicle owner is responsible and may be disqualified if more than two (2) persons enter with vehicle. All adjustments must be made prior to entering arena (except for connecting ground). Disconnect must be accessible with trunk closed. Trunk must remain closed during round and ground man must stay near vehicle ground connection and not interfere with judging of vehicle, except for emergencies.
17.	To begin round, switchman must tell judges “Ready!” Any car movement after that starts round. No exceptions! Once judge calls “time” round is over.
18.	Switchman must stand outside the car with door closed and have hopping cord with one (1) switch in all hopping classes. No remote control devices or capacitors allowed. 
19. Once an entrant’s name and number has been called, entrant has two (2) minutes to answer the call and start hopping. Failure to start hopping within two (2) minutes of the call may result in a disqualification from the round. An official timekeeper who shall be appointed by the Head Judge shall do timing. 
20.	Prior to commencement of a round, a secondary inspection may take place in the arena. In addition, Go-Lo or the judges may require an inspection after the competition has ended. No competing vehicle is allowed to leave the venue prior to Judges’ approval.
21.	The winner in all classes (and the person who receives the prize money) is the vehicle owner or person’s name on entry form, not the switchman.
22.	No four-wheel-drive car or truck hoppers allowed.
23.	Truck frame and or suspension or open box classifies vehicle as a truck.
24.	No other modifications or alterations to vehicle or setup are allowed except those specifically covered in these Rules! 
25.	The top five (5) competitors in each class (Single Pump, Truck, Double Pump, Radical Hop, Street & Radical Dance) will qualify for the 2008 Tour Super Show. Any competitor, who is tied for 5th, will also qualify for the 2008 Tour Super Show.
26.	Competitors will be allowed to purchase only two (2) extra hop wristbands.
27.	Any and all tour record established by any vehicle that is later found to have a major violation may have that record stripped in its entirety and any and all prize money associated therewith recouped in its entirety by Go-Lo.
28.	These Car & Truck Hop & Dance General & Safety Rules may be modified, as deemed necessary by the judges (or Fire Marshals) in their sole and absolute discretion in order to maintain the safety and integrity of the competition. 
29.	At the sole and absolute discretion of Go-Lo or the judges, violation of any rules herein may be cause for disqualification for any prize, expulsion from current event and/or a ban on future events. 
30.	One (1) entry makes a class. If there are two (2) or fewer entries in a class, an aggressive effort is expected. “Sandbagging” or “Potato Chipping” will not be tolerated and may result in future sanctions or disqualifications. 
31.	Prizes: A First, Second and Third Prize will be awarded in each class in the amount of $750.00, $500 and $200 respectively (except “Locals” Class). Classes are as follows: Single Pump Car Hop, Double Pump Car Hop, Single Pump Truck Hop, Radical Hop, Street Dance, Radical Dance. In the event of a tie, contestants will split the prize; there will be no “Hop-offs”. For example, if two competitors tie for First, they will split first and second prize and Third Prize goes to the next competitor. If two competitors tie for Third, they split Third Place. No more than $1,500.00 will be awarded in each class. 2008 Tour Record will only be paid after Las Vegas Super Show, with Tour Record holder in each class being awarded $1500 bonus. In case of a tie, the $1500 prize money will be split evenly.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

The following rules apply to the Car & Truck Street Dancing Class: 

Definitions:
Street: The car or truck must be complete including an original body (front wheel wells optional), frame, complete operating engine, interior, floor and trunk/bed pans, dashboard, front seat (rear seat optional) and a maximum of four (4) pumps. Batteries must be no higher than a car trunk for station wagons, no higher than the bottom of rear quarter windows & no higher than top of bed or tail gate for trucks. There are no other limitations or restrictions on the vehicle or its setup and suspension in this class. 
Radical: No limitations on setup, body or engine. 

1.	The Car & Truck Hop & Dance General & Safety Rules are incorporated by reference herein, except the tire rules do not apply. By entering this Contest, entrant agrees to be bound by these rules and the decisions of the judges. 
2.	There will be only one round of Street Dancing.
3.	Vehicles will be judged on speed, height, rhythm, switch control, and overall performance, while performing a series of five (5) required moves: “kick” (hop) the front; “kick” (hop) the back; side-to-side, front-to-back (seesaw) and “pancake” (bunny hop). Judging will be made by a team of three judges, using a 1- to 10-point system (10 being best). Total of judge's points determines score for the round (30 points being best.). 
4.	For safety, exposed cylinders must be chained or enclosed with steel at least 1/4-inch thick.
5.	Switchman must stand outside the vehicle with door closed and have a hopping cord with switch panel (multiple switches). No capacitors or remote-activated devices allowed.
6.	All street class vehicles must be driven into the arena (unless prohibited by facility), pushing in disqualifies the vehicles round. After round, vehicle can be pushed out if inoperable.
7.	Each round must consist of 75 seconds of continued suspension motion to qualify. Judges stopping clock for safety does not disqualify vehicle. If a vehicle breaks down within the 75 seconds of performing, contestant will be penalized ten (10) points from the round.
8.	If ground comes unhooked during competition, it may be re-connected with a minimum two (2) point deduction. It will be judges’ sole and absolute discretion on length of time allowed to re-connect ground. 
9.	If a vehicle blows fitting, breaks a hose or springs a leak, it “may” be disqualified from round for “safety” reasons. Vehicle disqualified for “safety” reasons will be penalized ten (10) points from the round. 
10.	Cylinder and suspension leashes recommended.
11.	Accumulator type pumps are allowed. Air or other gases in pump tanks are allowed. No other such accumulator devices are allowed. No compressed air or gas bottles / tanks allowed in vehicles. Go-Lo Judges and or Fire Marshals have final, sole and absolute judgment on all safety issues.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

i thought it had a rule about nitrogen in the tires?


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

spilt belly know what type of dumps to us how to place the battary racks and check valves thats all i know of


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

full tank of gas....


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Oct 16 2008, 12:46 PM~11881944
> *full tank of gas....
> *


and an empty radiator to boot?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 16 2008, 08:16 PM~11885718
> *and an empty radiator to boot?
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 16 2008, 07:16 PM~11885718
> *and an empty radiator to boot?
> *


lol nahhh man.... think about it, a full tank of gas weighs almost 4 or 5 hundred lbs in the rear of the car right where its needed


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Oct 17 2008, 01:08 PM~11894011
> *lol nahhh man.... think about it, a full tank of gas weighs almost 4 or 5 hundred lbs in the rear of the car right where its needed
> *



who the hell can afford a full tank of gas ??? lead is cheaper lolol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Oct 17 2008, 03:08 PM~11894011
> *lol nahhh man.... think about it, a full tank of gas weighs almost 4 or 5 hundred lbs in the rear of the car right where its needed
> *


make sure you run leaded gas


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 17 2008, 06:27 PM~11896828
> *make sure you run leaded gas
> *


lol ur guna have all the youngsters on here running around looking 4 leaded gas :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Oct 17 2008, 12:08 PM~11894011
> *lol nahhh man.... think about it, a full tank of gas weighs almost 4 or 5 hundred lbs in the rear of the car right where its needed
> *


i worked it out to be more like 150lbs ish  a gallon of gas weighs around 5.8 to 6.5lbs the average tank is a bout 25 gallons so thats 150lbs roughly :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Oct 17 2008, 04:31 PM~11896853
> *lol ur guna have all the youngsters on here running around looking 4 leaded gas  :biggrin:
> *


haha i remember leaded gas back when i was a kid lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 17 2008, 06:32 PM~11896864
> *i worked it out to be more like 150lbs ish   a gallon of gas weighs around 5.8 to 6.5lbs the average tank is a bout 25 gallons so thats 150lbs roughly  :biggrin:
> *


is seems about right. i had a caprice that was full of gas and the pump went out. and it was all my little skinny ass could do to get that thing out


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 17 2008, 08:04 PM~11897192
> *is seems about right. i had a caprice that was full of gas and the pump went out. and it was all my little skinny ass could do to get that thing out
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:....that shits sucks


























dont ask me how i know


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 17 2008, 07:32 PM~11896864
> *i worked it out to be more like 150lbs ish   a gallon of gas weighs around 5.8 to 6.5lbs the average tank is a bout 25 gallons so thats 150lbs roughly  :biggrin:
> *


i was gonna search the web to see how much a gallon of gas weighed and figure it so i could be all literal and shit,but i got high and forgot  :420:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

zmVFnhO3A98&feature


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

or become pat burkes gay lover and have him 'pillow talk' some setups in your ear at night
[/quote]

haha i didnt think anybody remembered him and the back door set-up


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i never had a hopper but will one day..i have a question..instead of having one line to the front left or right which also returns the fluid back the same line..thats every set out out there..i would have one line straight from the pump to the cylinder.at the cylinder have it "y" blocked and the other side of the cylinder from the "y" block would have the dump and its own seperate line dumping back into the tank..my theory on that ..is when you pump to the front and then dump the fluid stops and starts reversing the line comming back to the the pump then you hit it again and reverse the fluid to go to the front..well you loose alot of pessure from reversing the fulid...so if you had two lines..one for pressure to the front and one for the dump to return the fluid it would make more pressure since the pump is always pushing the fluid one way to the front..instead of pushing the fluid..then dumping the fluid back and then pushing the fluid back again..


so basically i was thinking...one line from the pump..then "y" to the two lines for the front..then each line that goes to each front cylinder goes directly to the cylinder but on top of the cylinder theres another "y..one side of the " y is for the first line from the pump..then the second line from the "y" goes to the dump..thats if you wanted two dumps..or if you wanted one dump you would take both sides of the two front cylinders for the return lines then " y" them to a single dump the another " y" back to two return lines..or a single return line that goes back to the tank..also that way the fluid will have time to cool going back to the tank and you will be pumping fresh fluid in the tank then just using the same fluid back and forth.....i know theres more to it then that..like the check valves..but i was trying to explain it as simpl as i can....



sorry for the question being so long....
and if anyone really read this what do you think?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Oct 17 2008, 09:36 PM~11900122
> *i never had a hopper but will one day..i have a question..instead of having one line to the front left or right which also returns the fluid back the same line..thats every set out out there..i would have one line straight from the pump to the cylinder.at the cylinder have it "y" blocked and the other side of the cylinder from the "y" block would have the dump and its own seperate line dumping back into the tank..my theory on that ..is when you pump to the front and then dump the fluid stops and starts reversing the line comming back to the the pump then you hit it again and reverse the fluid to go to the front..well you loose alot of pessure from reversing the fulid...so if you had two lines..one for pressure to the front and one for the dump to return the fluid it would make more pressure since the pump is always pushing the fluid one way to the front..instead of pushing the fluid..then dumping the fluid back and then pushing the fluid back again..
> so basically i was thinking...one line from the pump..then "y" to the two lines for the front..then each line that goes to each front cylinder goes directly to the cylinder but on top of the cylinder theres another "y..one side of the " y is for the first line from the pump..then the second line from the "y" goes to the dump..thats if you wanted two dumps..or if you wanted one dump you would take both sides of the two front cylinders for the return lines then " y" them to a single dump the another " y" back to two return lines..or a single return line that goes back to the tank..also that way the fluid will have time to cool going back to the tank and you will be pumping fresh fluid in the tank then just using the same fluid back and forth.....i know theres more to it then that..like the check valves..but i was trying to explain it as simpl as i can....
> sorry for the question being so long....
> ...


all ready been done like that


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 17 2008, 09:43 PM~11898736
> *zmVFnhO3A98&feature
> *


a rich white man singing about the ghetto has what to do with the topic?


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Oct 17 2008, 11:36 PM~11900122
> *i never had a hopper but will one day..i have a question..instead of having one line to the front left or right which also returns the fluid back the same line..thats every set out out there..i would have one line straight from the pump to the cylinder.at the cylinder have it "y" blocked and the other side of the cylinder from the "y" block would have the dump and its own seperate line dumping back into the tank..my theory on that ..is when you pump to the front and then dump the fluid stops and starts reversing the line comming back to the the pump then you hit it again and reverse the fluid to go to the front..well you loose alot of pessure from reversing the fulid...so if you had two lines..one for pressure to the front and one for the dump to return the fluid it would make more pressure since the pump is always pushing the fluid one way to the front..instead of pushing the fluid..then dumping the fluid back and then pushing the fluid back again..
> so basically i was thinking...one line from the pump..then "y" to the two lines for the front..then each line that goes to each front cylinder goes directly to the cylinder but on top of the cylinder theres another "y..one side of the " y is for the first line from the pump..then the second line from the "y" goes to the dump..thats if you wanted two dumps..or if you wanted one dump you would take both sides of the two front cylinders for the return lines then " y" them to a single dump the another " y" back to two return lines..or a single return line that goes back to the tank..also that way the fluid will have time to cool going back to the tank and you will be pumping fresh fluid in the tank then just using the same fluid back and forth.....i know theres more to it then that..like the check valves..but i was trying to explain it as simpl as i can....
> sorry for the question being so long....
> ...


i think that would be an interesting set up, i dont know if it would work better but if you got the time and money then try it


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 18 2008, 07:55 AM~11902085
> *a rich white man singing about the ghetto has what to do with the topic?
> *


nothing, i just though it would be fun to add it in here


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 17 2008, 10:24 PM~11900736
> *all ready been done like that
> *


i have seen them on a few dancers but not on a hopper...how did it work out?


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 18 2008, 07:17 AM~11902294
> *i think that would be an interesting set up, i dont know if it would work better but if you got the time and money then try it
> *


lol..i want to..and was almost there untill this economy shit slowed everything down and had to spend everything i had saved just to keep business going..i always try to find new ideas ..i also have a few more ideas to go with that..one day ill try it and let everyone know what happends.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Oct 17 2008, 09:36 PM~11900122
> *i never had a hopper but will one day..i have a question..instead of having one line to the front left or right which also returns the fluid back the same line..thats every set out out there..i would have one line straight from the pump to the cylinder.at the cylinder have it "y" blocked and the other side of the cylinder from the "y" block would have the dump and its own seperate line dumping back into the tank..my theory on that ..is when you pump to the front and then dump the fluid stops and starts reversing the line comming back to the the pump then you hit it again and reverse the fluid to go to the front..well you loose alot of pessure from reversing the fulid...so if you had two lines..one for pressure to the front and one for the dump to return the fluid it would make more pressure since the pump is always pushing the fluid one way to the front..instead of pushing the fluid..then dumping the fluid back and then pushing the fluid back again..
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I used to do this. My thoughts were the same. then I thought about the aeration of the fluid. I used two #8 hoses and a big green and slow at the front.

If the fluid traveled in circle and never came back at itself, was this better? But I starting to think later that fresh fluid was being pumped with all that aeration. Not using the circle method would leave some fluid to the cylinders untouched by the pump head. 

This was way before "piston in the tank" type of pumps. But then again, I never did try different gasses to reduce aeration. 

Another thought was to use a second check have, just before the dump, but I never tired that.

BTW, I admire your thinking, I wish you the best with car and available time and cash to build it.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Elvis was white and rich? Well I like that song anyway.

Build a pump with no dump, no check, no returns, train springs up front and minicoils in a cylinder cage in the trunk and 500psi in the piston tank with a clock spring on the gear. I figured if you didnt use a check or dump return, the return pressure would wind up the gear spring and the pressure in the tank would help spring everything back out at a more natural rate.

But on a serious note, I'm going to build a backdoor marz pump someday soon


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Oct 19 2008, 01:22 PM~11910381
> *Yes I used to do this. My thoughts were the same. then I thought about the aeration of the fluid. I used two #8 hoses and a big green and slow at the front.
> 
> If the fluid traveled in circle and never came back at itself, was this better? But I starting to think later that fresh fluid was being pumped with all that aeration. Not using the circle method would leave some fluid to the cylinders untouched by the pump head.
> ...


thanks...ok..i have one more idea..it might sound stupid but ....how about the same set up i said....so a check valve right out of the pump like usual..then the front lines then another check valve then a dump...but this dump wont be dumping fluid back but it will be wired to the front motor..so when you hit the front pump it opens the dump to let the fluid flow to the cylinder..from there then to the " y" on top of the cylinder..the other end of the " y" then is for the separate return line which has a dump to return the fluid ..now...the reason for the first dump is to hold the fluid pressurized at all time even before you hit the pump between the rear check valve and the front check valve..so the front lines would be fully pressurized then when you hit the switch it opens the first dump and the pump adds more pressure to the line.....i know there would have to be some sort of blow off at the first dump becouse it the first dump didnt dump for some reason it would do some damage....my theory on that would be like having a water hose hooked up with a squeeze nozel sprayer at the end..now open the faucet allow the water to build up up pressure then turn the faucet off..when you squeeze the nozel the water shoots out with alot of force until the pressure is gone..now my idea would be like that but when you are ready to sqeeze the nozel have someone open the faucet at the same time and see the pressure of water shoot out....alot more then having a water hose with an open end and just opening and closing the faucet....

just another idea..i really like to try it...and one day i will....


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> *thanks...ok..i have one more idea..it might sound stupid but ....how about the same set up i said....so a check valve right out of the pump like usual..
> 
> then the front lines
> then another check valve
> ...


trying to digest...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

it wouldnt work because you wouldnt be able to add any containable pressure in the line. it would just be fluid in the line, since it wont compress ,your hose in between the checks would try and be a buffer, would problly burst if any notable pressure was contained. had tinkered with the idea before.theres really no effective way to 'preload' the system other than an accumulator on the head intake side. but i still aint gonna give up,lol.

might let you use a huge check valve with low cracking pressure without the motor free spinning though???


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Oct 18 2008, 08:42 PM~11906463
> *i have seen them on a few dancers but not on a hopper...how did it work out?
> *


it wasnt my hopper


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 20 2008, 04:22 PM~11921367
> *it wouldnt work because you wouldnt be able to add any containable pressure in the line. it would just be fluid in the line, since it wont compress ,your hose in between the checks would try and be a buffer, would problly burst if any notable pressure was contained. had tinkered with the idea before.theres really no effective way to 'preload' the system other than an accumulator on the head intake side. but i still aint gonna give up,lol.
> 
> might let you use a huge check valve with low cracking pressure without the motor free spinning though???
> *


thanks....umm back to the drawling board..lol..


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Oct 20 2008, 12:26 AM~11915363
> *trying to digest...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Oct 17 2008, 11:36 PM~11900122
> *i never had a hopper but will one day..i have a question..instead of having one line to the front left or right which also returns the fluid back the same line..thats every set out out there..i would have one line straight from the pump to the cylinder.at the cylinder have it "y" blocked and the other side of the cylinder from the "y" block would have the dump and its own seperate line dumping back into the tank..my theory on that ..is when you pump to the front and then dump the fluid stops and starts reversing the line comming back to the the pump then you hit it again and reverse the fluid to go to the front..well you loose alot of pessure from reversing the fulid...so if you had two lines..one for pressure to the front and one for the dump to return the fluid it would make more pressure since the pump is always pushing the fluid one way to the front..instead of pushing the fluid..then dumping the fluid back and then pushing the fluid back again..
> so basically i was thinking...one line from the pump..then "y" to the two lines for the front..then each line that goes to each front cylinder goes directly to the cylinder but on top of the cylinder theres another "y..one side of the " y is for the first line from the pump..then the second line from the "y" goes to the dump..thats if you wanted two dumps..or if you wanted one dump you would take both sides of the two front cylinders for the return lines then " y" them to a single dump the another " y" back to two return lines..or a single return line that goes back to the tank..also that way the fluid will have time to cool going back to the tank and you will be pumping fresh fluid in the tank then just using the same fluid back and forth.....i know theres more to it then that..like the check valves..but i was trying to explain it as simpl as i can....
> sorry for the question being so long....
> ...


mt rule to myself,.............keep it simple stupid :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 20 2008, 06:22 PM~11921367
> *it wouldnt work because you wouldnt be able to add any containable pressure in the line. it would just be fluid in the line, since it wont compress ,your hose in between the checks would try and be a buffer, would problly burst if any notable pressure was contained. had tinkered with the idea before.theres really no effective way to 'preload' the system other than an accumulator on the head intake side. but i still aint gonna give up,lol.
> 
> might let you use a huge check valve with low cracking pressure without the motor free spinning though???
> *


are there hoppers in arkansas ??????? :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 19 2008, 07:40 PM~11912302
> *Elvis was white and rich? Well I like that song anyway.
> 
> Build a pump with no dump, no check, no returns, train springs up front and minicoils in a cylinder cage in the trunk and 500psi in the piston tank with a clock spring on the gear.  I figured if you didnt use a check or dump return, the return pressure would wind up the gear spring and the pressure in the tank would help spring everything  back out at a more natural rate.
> ...


I was like HUH???? Back doored marzocchis dont work well....and with all the extra maching and time, It easier to add a second gear????? :0


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Fuck All the Bullshit 1000lbs of Lead a good pump and a couple of batts and call it a day. :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Oct 21 2008, 02:24 AM~11926793
> *Fuck All the Bullshit 1000lbs of Lead a good pump and a couple of batts and call it a day. :biggrin: :rofl:
> *


That L.A moto :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 21 2008, 01:28 AM~11926798
> *That L.A moto :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: Fuck its not like they try to hide it anymore!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Oct 21 2008, 02:30 AM~11926802
> *:roflmao: Fuck its not like they try to hide it anymore!
> *


You didn't say hide it....you said a 1000 lbs of lead....


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 21 2008, 01:31 AM~11926805
> *You didn't say hide it....you said a 1000 lbs of lead....
> *


 :tongue: :yes:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Oct 21 2008, 02:33 AM~11926807
> *:tongue:  :yes:
> *


I'm gonna make 3/8th thick gas tank straps to sell on E-bay :uh:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 21 2008, 01:35 AM~11926813
> *I'm gonna make 3/8th thick gas tank straps to sell on E-bay :uh:
> *


You no the sad part is people would probably buy them. LOL


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

Im using new 3/8" think qtr's on my car. should add a few hundred lb's. Trying to make stick this time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Oct 21 2008, 11:58 AM~11928917
> *Im using new 3/8" think qtr's on my car.  should add a few hundred lb's.  Trying to make stick this time.
> *


 :uh: i am going to save this one for tuna


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Oct 10 2008, 01:23 PM~11832225
> * You said it Right there homie you want to know Blood,Sweat,Tears and Time
> One of these days you will get there! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 20 2008, 06:08 PM~11922860
> *mt rule to myself,.............keep it simple stupid :biggrin:
> *


yea true but it never hurts to try something..you never know what you might find that works better or gives you a advantage....


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Yeah u ever see some of the cars hitting 4 feet on one hit of the switch on the videos and the kind of float when hopping 


Yeah lead, a bumperless radical hoppers best friend, it's what got u served


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 21 2008, 01:23 AM~11926788
> *...and with all the extra maching and time, It easier to add a second gear????? :0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 21 2008, 02:07 PM~11930752
> *:uh: i am going to save this one for tuna
> *



Yep, go ahead, I deserve it.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 28 2008, 09:04 PM~11722829
> *LETS SEE WHO THE KNOWITALLS AND THE VETS ARE. DONT BE SCARRED. LETS HEAT UP THE COMPETITION. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: WTF


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 21 2008, 01:23 AM~11926788
> *I was like HUH???? Back doored marzocchis dont work well....and with all the extra maching and time, It easier to add a second gear????? :0
> *


I do agree with you on one thing, yes they are a pain in the ass to build because of all the machine work, but if you get it right they DO work.


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Sep 28 2008, 10:48 PM~11723790
> *Keep your a-arms from hanging.
> 
> Makes you look higher.
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm forcing this guy to come out of retirement ....... 
Anyone interested in building a hopper or dancer can contact us at 
GLOBAL- 518-512-3078
I can honestly say he is one of the top 5 builders EVER!!! (possibly the best)


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 2 2008, 09:22 AM~12310441
> *I'm forcing this guy to come out of retirement .......
> Anyone interested in building a hopper or dancer can contact us at
> GLOBAL- 518-512-3078
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Oct 21 2008, 10:41 PM~11936317
> *Yeah u ever see some of the cars hitting 4 feet on one hit of the switch on the videos and the kind of float when hopping
> Yeah lead, a bumperlessboy thats the truth.
> 
> ...


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

if you have lead in your trunk... im going to make you eat it


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 4 2008, 02:38 PM~12336297
> *if you have lead in your trunk... im going to make you eat it
> *


every1 has lead in there trunks well in there batts anyways


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

hop secrets are not needed. just pay attention to the setups of the big dogs. if u pay close enough attention anyone can learn...even me. :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 4 2008, 02:55 PM~12336512
> *hop secrets are not needed. just pay attention to the setups of the big dogs. if u pay close enough attention anyone can learn...even me. :thumbsup:
> *


thats the best secret any1s posted i spent a week with ron and my car went from low 50s to smashing bumper n high 60s and he never told me a thing i just looked


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Any of the sponsored guys posting pics of there setups for us to LOOK at ?


IM GUESSING NO


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha you aint gunna see nuttin just by looking at there setups


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

i paid close enough attention to alot of people and got where i am now. being sponsered helps but dont determine how high u can hop. I went a long time unsponsered and did fine. Keep your eyes open homie. U can be lead to water but we cant make u drink. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 4 2008, 03:00 PM~12336562
> *Any of the sponsored guys posting pics of there setups for us to LOOK at ?
> IM GUESSING NO
> *


here ya go homie :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

You guys misunderstood me....

One of my good friends is a past time WORLD CHAMPION RADICAL DANCER

I don't mean a picture of some pumps on a rack with batteries...

I mean the real secret shit.. Custom suspensions...spindles etc..

People used to get mad at me because before the dance and hops i would be taking a peek 
when cars were still on trailers and in the pre staged pit areas...

Anyone have any real pics????????

Custom made hopping spindles?
Contorl arms?
front clips?
Rear clips ?
unique hopping springs and setups? 
Unique dancer or hopping wiring ?
Custom 6Volt motors?
Custom anything?


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 5 2008, 06:17 AM~12342651
> *You guys misunderstood me....
> 
> One of my good friends is a past time WORLD CHAMPION RADICAL DANCER
> ...


no because then they would be cheating :biggrin:


----------



## MoreBounce 805 (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 5 2008, 05:17 AM~12342651
> *You guys misunderstood me....
> 
> One of my good friends is a past time WORLD CHAMPION RADICAL DANCER
> ...


 :roflmao: Like thats gonna happen!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

nothing secretive , just works ,built strong :biggrin:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice pics


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 5 2008, 06:17 AM~12342651
> *You guys misunderstood me....
> 
> One of my good friends is a past time WORLD CHAMPION RADICAL DANCER
> ...






what more do you need its all right in front of your face if you can't figure it out then keep looking :biggrin: 


The secret to hopping is????













THERE IS NO SECRET :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

everything in PINKY was offthe shelf items CP had custom tanks for pistons but he liked to run air with out using a piston everything else on his car was off the shelf items paying attention to the details is the key and maintain the vehicle take car of it and it will take care of you.

I dont know about the other guys but i have never seen a person so bent on details as CP ...and his car worked like a swiss clock


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I know the secrets to hopping and dancing at competition level..

just looking to see if anyone gives up some real secret stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 6 2008, 11:52 PM~12351929
> *I know the secrets to hopping and dancing at competition level..
> 
> just looking to see if anyone gives up some real secret stuff!!!!!!!
> *


well if you know the secrets, then why don't you give them up.... :biggrin:


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 6 2008, 05:52 AM~12351929
> *I know the secrets to hopping and dancing at competition level..
> 
> just looking to see if anyone gives up some real secret stuff!!!!!!!
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Dec 6 2008, 08:14 AM~12352032
> *well if you know the secrets, then why don't you give them up.... :biggrin:
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

tha secret is (weight) homie. u just gotta know how to distribute it.

:0 :twak: :twak: uffin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 6 2008, 05:52 AM~12351929
> *I know the secrets to hopping and dancing at competition level..
> 
> just looking to see if anyone gives up some real secret stuff!!!!!!!
> *


like thats gunna happen ,no1 is just gunna bust out n say oh we do this n we do that or it wouldnt be a secret haha if you look hard enough and know what your looking for you will see the secrets


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 6 2008, 09:45 AM~12352366
> *like thats gunna happen ,no1 is just gunna bust out n say oh we do this n we do that or it wouldnt be a secret haha if you look hard enough and know what your looking for you will see the secrets
> *


exactly... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: not even your homie thatz hopping higher than you is goin' to tell you!!! trial and error is the secret!!! with the gears, coils, weight, motors... trial and error!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

There not my secrets... So i would hurt my buddies feelings if i spilled the beans.. :biggrin: 
I learned from experience and keeping my eyes open..
It doesn't hurt to have a friend who is a past world champion (won the Super show)

Everyone on here would be pissed if someone posted pics of there stuff without asking...

I'm working on a vehicle to bring to the contests and shows this spring/summer... Its a dancer


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Dec 6 2008, 07:32 AM~12352076
> *tha secret is  (weight)  homie. u just gotta know how to distribute it.
> 
> :0  :twak:  :twak:  uffin:
> *


some weight yes, but most important a good wrapped frame to handle it, and some odesys 1700 cca batteries, they only about $350 each if u buy 8 r more :biggrin:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

nothing


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 6 2008, 10:47 AM~12352919
> *some weight yes, but most important a good wrapped frame to handle it, and some odesys 1700 cca batteries, they only about $350 each if u buy 8 r more :biggrin:
> *



you can get them for 249.00 to 289.00 if you shop around :biggrin:


----------



## jgcustomz (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 6 2008, 11:47 AM~12352919
> *some weight yes, but most important a good wrapped frame to handle it, and some odesys 1700 cca batteries, they only about $350 each if u buy 8 r more :biggrin:
> *


1700 cca's  thats alot of jugo.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

hey since were talking about secrets let first get out what we do know.

forget wieght.

what batteries 
lines 
dumps 
pumps.

springs
oil


and let use a 60's model impala for an example.

ive been looking at this forum for a while and i'll put my 2 cents in.
i used to be a hopping judge and seen over 100 set ups.

some things have changed but the basics are still there.

cobra


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

here is one...
more psi in ya tires..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Dec 6 2008, 07:38 PM~12355321
> *here is one...
> more psi in ya tires..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Dec 4 2008, 04:57 PM~12336531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 4 2008, 11:46 PM~12340849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'M TRYING TO FIGURE OUT YOUR BATTERY SET UP. WHAT KIND OF BATTERIES AND HOW DO YOU HAVE THEM WIRED? IT LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT THE POSITIVE STR8 TO THE MOTOR WITH NO SOLENOIDS.


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

fenner gear ported :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 28 2008, 10:43 PM~11724394
> *PLAY SOME BILLY IDOL IN THE HOPPING PIT. "DANCING WITH MYSELF" TO GET THE CROWD GOING.
> *


 :0 :yes:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 7 2008, 10:00 PM~12363200
> *fenner gear ported  :roflmao:
> *


thats a good one right? i heard fenners are good, seriously


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

marchozzi is the way to go


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 7 2008, 07:42 PM~12363002
> *I'M TRYING TO FIGURE OUT YOUR BATTERY SET UP. WHAT KIND OF BATTERIES AND HOW DO  YOU HAVE THEM WIRED? IT LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT THE POSITIVE STR8 TO THE MOTOR WITH NO SOLENOIDS.
> *



odyssey 1700


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 7 2008, 07:42 PM~12363002
> *I'M TRYING TO FIGURE OUT YOUR BATTERY SET UP. WHAT KIND OF BATTERIES AND HOW DO  YOU HAVE THEM WIRED? IT LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT THE POSITIVE STR8 TO THE MOTOR WITH NO SOLENOIDS.*



its a hopping secret :biggrin:




keep looking you will figure it out


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 6 2008, 04:12 PM~12354456
> *you can get them for 249.00 to 289.00 if you shop around :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 WHERE HOMIE, WHERE :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Dec 6 2008, 04:49 PM~12354652
> *1700 cca's  thats alot of jugo.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:  MUCHO JUGO :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 7 2008, 07:42 PM~12363002
> *I'M TRYING TO FIGURE OUT YOUR BATTERY SET UP. WHAT KIND OF BATTERIES AND HOW DO  YOU HAVE THEM WIRED? IT LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT THE POSITIVE STR8 TO THE MOTOR WITH NO SOLENOIDS.
> *


I KNOW THAT 1 , :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

I SAY SHOPS TO GO HEAD AND POST SOME TRICKS, AFTER ALL IT'S 4 THEIR OWN GOOD , CAUSE ONCE PEPS HOP HIGH INCHES, THEY GONA LIKE THIS SHIT, AND CONSUME MORE PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

pinche boiler :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2008, 08:58 PM~12363972
> *:0  :0  :0 WHERE HOMIE, WHERE :biggrin:
> *



try portablepower.com they hooked me up :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 7 2008, 09:09 PM~12364109
> *try portablepower.com they hooked me up :thumbsup:
> *


will try :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 7 2008, 09:07 PM~12364077
> *pinche boiler :biggrin:
> *


u wana hop :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2008, 10:14 PM~12364181
> *u wana hop :biggrin:
> *


nose up? :no:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

secret


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 8 2008, 11:08 AM~12366790
> *Secret Shit
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco: :happysad: :barf:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 8 2008, 09:08 AM~12366790
> *Secret Shit
> 
> 
> ...


secrete or extra weight?


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

People complained that it was TOO LIGHT AT THE EVENTS!!!!

That is Viper- about 8 years ago it qualified for the Super Show and Won

So its actually a world champ...

Is that what makes you :barf: :barf: ?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

15 pages im really starting to think their is no secreats and ppl are jus full of shit and even if their is some supream almight secreat of the royal and worthy spill the beans ppl actin like this is fbi classifieds and besides the piont after this so clld secreat is reveled most likely ppl arent gonna be able to afford it anyway soooo whats the problem

just my 2cents


----------



## HTOWNBOSS (Oct 21, 2008)

DOES ANYBODY REALIZE THIS GUY CLAIRBEEF IS A FUCKIN CLOWN? 


HES A PEICE OF SHIT, HE ALWAYS MENTIONS "OH MY FRIEND THIS MY FRIEND THAT" FUCK YOU AND GET OFF HIS NUTS,

YOUR A PEICE OF SHIT THAT DOESNT KNOW FUCK ALL, TRY DOING SOMETHING INSTEAD OF SITTING ON LAYITLOW ALL FUCKIN DAY.


----------



## HTOWNBOSS (Oct 21, 2008)

AND I DONT CARE IF YOUR BUDDY THE WORLD CHAMP BUILT THIS GARBAGE. IT LOOKS LIKE FUCKIN TRASH ******* ENGINEERED


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HTOWNBOSS_@Dec 8 2008, 11:58 AM~12367987
> *DOES ANYBODY REALIZE THIS GUY CLAIRBEEF IS A FUCKIN CLOWN?
> HES A PEICE OF SHIT, HE ALWAYS MENTIONS "OH MY FRIEND THIS MY FRIEND THAT" FUCK YOU AND GET OFF HIS NUTS,
> 
> ...


 :0 wow!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 8 2008, 10:57 AM~12367979
> *15 pages im really starting to think their is no secreats and ppl are jus full of shit and even if their is some supream almighty secreat of the great and worthy spill the beans ppl actin like this is fbi classifieds and besides the piont after this so clld secreat is reveled most likely ppl arent gonna be able to afford it anyway
> 
> just my 2cents
> *


----------



## HTOWNBOSS (Oct 21, 2008)

THE SECRET IS TO GO OUT AND DO TRIAL AND ERROR. PEOPLE ARE FUCKIN LAZY AND CHEAP AND LOOKING FOR A MIRACLE SECRET TO GET THEM ANOTHER 20 INCHS.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HTOWNBOSS_@Dec 8 2008, 11:05 AM~12368036
> *THE SECRET IS TO GO OUT AND DO TRIAL AND ERROR. PEOPLE ARE FUCKIN LAZY AND CHEAP AND LOOKING FOR A MIRACLE SECRET TO GET THEM ANOTHER 20 INCHS.
> *



x2 if you dont have money and a constant flow of dont try this lowrider shit get a civic and and intake and maybe some 17s call it a day.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HTOWNBOSS_@Dec 8 2008, 10:59 AM~12367998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What was the point of the C NOTCH- when there is a second frame rail lookin things runnin beside it with no notch??? :uh:

AND WHY IS IT STILL ON LEAFS- this is such a waste of time and metal


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 11:45 AM~12368373
> *What was the point of the C NOTCH- when there is a second frame rail lookin things runnin beside it with no notch??? :uh:
> 
> AND WHY IS IT STILL ON LEAFS- this is such a waste of time and metal
> *



The C notch actually gets used... When hitting extreme side to side..


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HTOWNBOSS_@Dec 8 2008, 10:58 AM~12367987
> *DOES ANYBODY REALIZE THIS GUY CLAIRBEEF IS A FUCKIN CLOWN?
> HES A PEICE OF SHIT, HE ALWAYS MENTIONS "OH MY FRIEND THIS MY FRIEND THAT" FUCK YOU AND GET OFF HIS NUTS,
> Coming from a scared little boy that has to make a fake account to talk shit
> ...



Coming from a scared little boy that has to make a fake account to talk shit..your not saying much..



Come to my shop and say anything you like face to face..

26 Swinton Street Albany NY 12206


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HTOWNBOSS_@Dec 8 2008, 11:05 AM~12368036
> *THE SECRET IS TO GO OUT AND DO TRIAL AND ERROR. PEOPLE ARE FUCKIN LAZY AND CHEAP AND LOOKING FOR A MIRACLE SECRET TO GET THEM ANOTHER 20 INCHS.
> *




Your the one from Texas ******* ........(sorry cool people from texas)
Maybe you should go see a physiologist.. Anyone that has to verbally assault someone they don't know has anger issues... (and probably a small dick) 

I channel all of my energy into real estate investment..(my full time gig) and lowriders...
Not talking shit for no reason...... But since you want an enemy.. put me on the list..
Im a good person to know for more then one reason...


Look for our SPONSORED Dancer This season competing and hopefully qualifieing for the Supershow Finals


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 11:45 AM~12368373
> *What was the point of the C NOTCH- when there is a second frame rail lookin things runnin beside it with no notch??? :uh:
> 
> AND WHY IS IT STILL ON LEAFS- this is such a waste of time and metal
> *



This truck was traded to another shop (not mentioning the name but) they painted it and
its still competing...

It conforms to the guidelines in the RADICAL DANCE class...

Ever look inside the black magic pathfinder? looks similar ... Waste of metal....If your a ***


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

:0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Using leafs benifits also in dance . Its more balanced on pancake hops . I always liked using leafs .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 8 2008, 02:51 PM~12369425
> *The C notch actually gets used... When hitting extreme side to side..
> *


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

ok here we go.

again if people are trying to get the SECRETS then we have to find out what are not secrets and whats out there.

here is where we can start.

when i got into this alot of people were using deltas
#6 lines
the springs that came with the car.

old ball joints
people were using rancho springs -- red ones
people were using transmision oil
lots of elbow fittings
tank with no pressure plates

car battery cables
small and i mean SMALL check valves
525cca batteries -- if they had money -- broke people had and battery they could get. duracell , energizer, raovac

battery racks were a luxory
solenoids on anything -- the car - the battery rack. ugly oily


and clamps for grounds-- wow

now yall are lucky enough to have this forum to get started.
now we can stary from there and make it better.

to me there are no secrets -- all the best hoppers are doing the same thing. 
most companies are trying to sell parts - some are good and some are gimmicks.

i agree that you need to do research and some trail and error but lets give this guy somewhere to start.

peace out


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

once again

15 pages im really starting to think their is no secreats and ppl are jus full of shit and even if their is some supream almighty secreat of the great and worthy spill the beans ppl actin like this is fbi classifieds and besides the piont after this so clld secreat is reveled most likely ppl arent gonna be able to afford it anyway


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 8 2008, 04:13 PM~12370227
> *ok here we go.
> 
> again if people are trying to get the SECRETS then we have to find out what are not secrets and whats out there.
> ...



:nono: The game is to be TOLD a lot of us have work to hard just to give it away


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

that makes sense

hey by the way charles 

IM me i have something to ask you 

peace.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Heres a not so secret secret ... 

Tension/rebound spring's on the front ...It pulls the suspension up after hopping along with some other benefits .... Most people know about it..some use it..some dont... But i bet a few people on here have never seen or heard of it.....


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 8 2008, 04:40 PM~12371104
> *Heres a not so secret secret ...
> 
> Tension/rebound spring's on the front ...It pulls the suspension up after hopping along with some other benefits ....  Most people know about it..some use it..some dont... But i bet a few people on here have never seen or heard of it.....
> *


this only works if you use a short coil  and the front of your car is low when dropped but like you said in the other topic if you lay the front you cant hop :biggrin:


----------



## MoreBounce 805 (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 8 2008, 04:10 PM~12371372
> *this only works if you use a short coil   and the front of your car is low when dropped but like you said in the other topic if you lay the front you cant hop :biggrin:
> *


Hey Stevie you coming to Cali for the first, Are you bringing anything with you to play with?


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

i know for fact the batterys make a big difference, i seen a caprice wit ten dynasty batteries in it single pump clam bumper 4 hits, the guy told me the batteries put out 1400-1450ca and weighed bout 19 pounds heavier than trojans! i mite be wrong with the name its been awhile, basiclly you always gona have sum weight back der


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MoreBounce 805_@Dec 8 2008, 05:32 PM~12371550
> *Hey Stevie you coming to Cali for the first, Are you bringing anything with you to play with?
> *


yeah im coming out not bringing my own cars as i broke em at the last show n havent had a chance to fix em so ima head out with ron n help him break his shit haha  :biggrin:


----------



## MoreBounce 805 (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 8 2008, 09:12 PM~12374960
> *yeah im coming out not bringing my own cars as i broke em at the last show n havent had a chance to fix em so ima head out with ron n help him break his shit haha  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Kool!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2008, 11:04 PM~12364047
> *I SAY SHOPS TO GO HEAD AND POST SOME TRICKS, AFTER ALL IT'S 4 THEIR OWN GOOD , CAUSE ONCE PEPS HOP HIGH INCHES, THEY GONA LIKE THIS SHIT, AND CONSUME MORE PARTS :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: SO TRUE!!! THE HIGHER DA BETTER AND MORE MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 8 2008, 05:10 PM~12371372
> *this only works if you use a short coil   and the front of your car is low when dropped but like you said in the other topic if you lay the front you cant hop :biggrin:
> *


Once again.. I never said it couldn't be done.. Tons of cars have cut springs and hop...
i think for a great hop..there is no need to cut it though..my opinion..which counts for nada ..
You dont need to have a cut or lowered spring..
You can have a perfectly mated spring... 
In these pics you can see the wheel Sucked up for the extra inches..both cars have mini springs pulling the lower control arm + suspension up !!!! (2 springs per side)



For those of you who didnt know this was being done... Now you know..


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

Good Topic But I Doubt That Anybodys Gonna Give Up The Good Ones

But Batt's, Coils, Gears, Flow Coming Out The Pump

And The Mod's You Can Make In The Front End To Get It To Repell The Road Instead Of Huging It Like It Was Ment To Do From The Factory


----------



## ack1 (Jun 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Dec 6 2008, 09:32 AM~12352076
> *tha secret is  (weight)  homie. u just gotta know how to distribute it.
> 
> :0  :twak:  :twak:  uffin:
> *


nah not realy some of my friends have a single gate no weight and still hitting big all it realy is a good switch man once you get the right bounce you will be all set


----------



## ack1 (Jun 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 7 2008, 11:09 PM~12364109
> *try portablepower.com they hooked me up :thumbsup:
> *


yo what group are the batt pm me


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Sep 28 2008, 07:19 PM~11722976
> *"what gets u up"
> 
> umm................ wife / kids / coffee / and a cigg works 4 me every morning. :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao
: :roflmao: 
A NICE PAIR OF TITS GETS ME UP! :biggrin:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Mostly Coffee


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT ABOUT THE DOUBLE SWITCH,THAT IS A GOOD ONE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

put this in the trunk thatll get you inchs :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

what really get me those extra 15 inches is when someone is holding my steering wheel straight for me, they help pull up the car at the same time :0 now you know how to knock an extra 15 inches out your ride


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Dec 18 2008, 09:02 AM~12464560
> *what really get me those extra 15 inches is when someone is holding my steering wheel straight for me, they help pull up the car at the same time  :0  now you know how to knock an extra 15 inches out your ride
> *



i know keeping the wheels straight helps keep the belly level but 15inchs :scrutinize:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## UNO408 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sp1963_@Oct 1 2008, 06:46 AM~11748211
> *Get yourself a skid of motors and pumpheads a dozen sets of coils and brake some shit till you get it right :biggrin: Don`t get discouraged by some over weighted shit box that tailers his car a block to hop. It all depends what you want I can do in the fifties and do  80 miles an hour all day on the highway to me just drivin is better that tons of inches. :biggrin:
> *



this is true plus what works for one person might not work for you and a hopper should be able to smash down the highway too not just the bumper!!!!!!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Dec 18 2008, 10:02 AM~12464560
> *what really get me those extra 15 inches is when someone is holding my steering wheel straight for me, they help pull up the car at the same time  :0  now you know how to knock an extra 15 inches out your ride
> *



You know some people have a way of locking the stearing straight while the cars in neutral but I doubt they will share


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i strap mine with the seatbelt most of the time it stays straight


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 24 2008, 09:31 PM~12521151
> *i strap mine with the seatbelt most of the time it stays straight
> *


x2


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

I SEEN BUNGEE CORDS,,AND THERE OWN SWITCH CABLE WRAPPED AROUND THE WHEEL,,,I SEEN SOMEONE USE THERE BELT ONCE,,,LOL


----------



## LOC501 (Aug 8, 2002)

ive seen people use there seatbelts, there pants belts,I HAVE EVEN SEE STEERING WHEELS DUCT TAPE TO THERE MIRROR :uh: :uh: :uh: 

and a tip.. hop in neutral. :biggrin: 

so many people hop in park and it pisses me off and is hard on u-joints :angry: :angry:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOC501_@Dec 26 2008, 03:37 PM~12531403
> *ive seen people use there seatbelts, there pants belts,I HAVE EVEN SEE STEERING WHEELS DUCT TAPE TO THERE MIRROR :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> and a tip.. hop in neutral. :biggrin:
> ...


even harder on your tranny


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

here is the secret people are using.

look around 3:12 and look under the car.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcAla4y8W8Y

whats that box??

this is a joke.

hoppin has to do better than this if we can make it come back.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

what do you think is in that box :uh:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 28 2008, 09:18 PM~12546735
> *what do you think is in that box  :uh:
> *


Heavy duty gas tank? :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 25 2008, 04:30 PM~12525514
> *I SEEN BUNGEE CORDS,,AND THERE OWN SWITCH CABLE WRAPPED AROUND THE WHEEL,,,I SEEN SOMEONE USE THERE BELT ONCE,,,LOL
> *



well what do you think locks the wheels when its in park? you just gotta make it do that without being in park.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 8 2008, 01:51 PM~12369425
> *The C notch actually gets used... When hitting extreme side to side..
> *


I gotta see that-- and I still dont understand why you wouldnt jus notch both sections of the frame???????????


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Good pumps,adex dumps,batteries charged, broken in springs, good hoses,..etc


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

whats up swiph??

hey can you post that pick of that battery rack and aarms.

i was telling my girl about it and couldnt find the pic.

thanks.

cobra


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 10 2009, 05:14 PM~12664336
> *whats up swiph??
> 
> hey can you post that pick of that battery rack and aarms.
> ...


Heres the A-arms









ANd are you talkin bout the ALL STAINLESS STEEL ONE I DID?
Here it is

























NO MACHINE WORK HERE-- all by hand :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

oh yes.

thanks 


cobra


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOC501_@Dec 26 2008, 04:37 PM~12531403
> *ive seen people use there seatbelts, there pants belts,I HAVE EVEN SEE STEERING WHEELS DUCT TAPE TO THERE MIRROR :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> and a tip.. hop in neutral. :biggrin:
> ...


shyyt i hoppd my car in park once and broke my timrin chain will never do that again


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

timein***


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

mr ducati can you empty your pm


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jan 19 2009, 10:18 PM~12755850
> *shyyt i hoppd my car in park once and broke my timrin chain will never do that again
> *


Your timing chain was gonna take a shit anyways if it broke in park....... :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

it was about ready to go that i kno but it still broke and i not doin tha shit again


----------



## LOC501 (Aug 8, 2002)

shyyt i hoppd my car in park once and broke my timrin chain will never do that again




> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 19 2009, 10:20 PM~12755883
> *Your timing chain was gonna take a shit anyways if it broke in park....... :biggrin:
> *



SEE EVEN MORE REASONS NOT TO HOP IN PARK....
AND I AGREE ON THE CHAIN GOIN BAD


----------



## BOULEVARD HYDROS (Jan 3, 2009)

:biggrin: BOULEVARDS HYDRAULICS NEW PUMPS AND COILS


----------

